
Totalbiscuit, one of gaming's most popular YouTubers, has passed away - dbg31415
https://www.cnet.com/news/totalbiscuit-one-of-gamings-most-popular-youtubers-has-passed-away/
======
dbg31415
Never met the guy, but his game reviews were great.

I remember thinking, "Cool, he's an adult with high standards, pushing for
this stuff to be made for other adults with high standards."

Some samples of his online videos:

* Should you preorder videogames? - YouTube || [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mf5Uj4XIT1Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mf5Uj4XIT1Y)

* Youtube's growing problem with video quality and how it affects gaming. - YouTube || [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJQX0tZsZo4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJQX0tZsZo4)

* Net Neutrality explained and why it matters. - YouTube || [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K88BU3kjZ-c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K88BU3kjZ-c)

* Azeroth Daily 24/05/11 - YouTube || [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndcysuEIqus](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ndcysuEIqus)

* TotalBiscuit talks about living with stage-4 cancer - YouTube || [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ozb2r7c0hxA](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ozb2r7c0hxA)

~~~
nvarsj
Thanks for this. The discussion about living with stage-4 cancer was
especially compelling.

------
jackninja1
Really sad to read this. TB was (and still is) a huge inspiration for many of
us. I have been following him for atleast 5 years and he has teached me lots
of things about gaming and the gaming industry. This is a loss for everyone;
his influence cannot be understated!

------
tomtimtall
Really sad news. He was an awesome and very talented guy. He was always one of
the pillars of game reviews for me and my friends.

------
zouhair
I never thought I would be this sad.

------
brod
wow, really sad, always hoped I'd get to see him and the yogscast replay
magicka like they did 7 years ago.. rip.

------
adelarsq
I can't believe. So sad =( RIP

------
llama9000
Too soon, man. Too soon. RIP.

------
Density
rip

